
Leap Technology (keyboard vs. mouse on a Canon Cat machine, ca 1987) - marttt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_TlE_U_X3c
======
marttt
More on the Canon Cat:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jErqdRE5zpQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jErqdRE5zpQ)

[http://www.canoncat.net/](http://www.canoncat.net/)

There are also a few previous HN discussions on this machine.

EDIT: I just have to post this lovely scene from the original video
separately. This is about _human-computer interaction_ after all, isn't it!

[https://youtu.be/o_TlE_U_X3c?t=375](https://youtu.be/o_TlE_U_X3c?t=375)

Aren't we actually approaching an age where this kind of (almost-)single-
purpose machines might be making a comeback? The focus this model seems to
allow or enforce on the user feels kind of... healthy.

